
“Bad Taste” Vulnerability Affects Linux Systems via Malicious Windows MSI Files - zichy
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/-bad-taste-vulnerability-affects-linux-systems-via-malicious-windows-msi-files/
======
kronos29296
This needs more attention but sadly none seems to be given.

